

Hearthbreaker: An open source Hearthstone simulator for machine learning - faizshah
https://github.com/danielyule/hearthbreaker

======
Ajoo
Wow, this is awesome. I've been meaning to experiment with Hearthstone AI but
coding the rules engine has been putting me off.

I've seen lots of Hearthstone projects in GitHub lately but most of them about
getting data from the client. With all this wealth of code around putting
together a bot is getting easier and easier. I wonder how Blizzard will react
to this trend.

~~~
qrazhan
Dropbox actually held a recruiting event at Berkeley the other day where one
of their engineers gave a talk on writing Hearthstone bots using Sikuli.

